# Ha sido un placer forear con todos ustedes, hasta siempre.



## jarella1@yahoo.es (27 Feb 2022)

Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.

Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.


Queridos compañeros foreros, puede que este sea uno de mis últimos post en este foro, si es que no es el último, aunque espero leerlo el año que viene y echarme unas risas de las tonterías que escribí en él y pasarme por el foro para ser vilipendiada y humillada en plaza pública.

Ya da lo mismo si estas a favor de Putin o si lo odias, la suerte ya está echada, mañana comienza una semana bastante “interesante”, los rusos han descubierto en el laboratorio de seguridad cercano a su frontera armas biológicas muy definitivas para los caucásicos, nos van a exterminar como las suelten. Muchos diréis ya está la loca de la Jarella, pera ya da lo mismo lo que penséis.

Esta guerra se ha iniciado por culpa de este descubrimiento, ya está el embajador USAno en ucrania desmintiendo esa propaganda antes de que lo publiquen los rusos así cono ya ha destruido de su página web toda referencia a esos 7 u 8 laboratorios situados en Ucrania.

De ahí que los USA hayan presionado a todo dios para que declararan a Rusia enemigo número uno, tienen tanta mierda de ellos los servicios secretos de USA que hasta Suiza ha dejado de ser neutral, el dinero que han cobrado en sobornos por vender a sus representados no les va a servir de nada, pues este va a perder su valor a marchas forzadas y los antídotos prometidos ya dan lo mismo, pues son falsos.

De ahí que los rusos hayan decidido lanzar todo su arsenal nuclear contra los “listos” que se refugian en USA, Australia y Nueva Zelanda. UK como el resto de Eurasia quedara sin humanos si esos virus son propagados si es que no los han soltado ya.

Aquellos que mueran por explosiones atómicas en el mismo momento serán los más afortunados, pues para el resto sera una larga agonía, con Yoduck o sin él.

Ya lo han dicho en la televisión Rusa, “de que sirve que el mundo siga viviendo si Rusia va a desaparecer”, la cosa parece ser más loca de lo que nos parece.

Somos la siguiente civilización humana en desaparecer y nuestros dirigentes están de acuerdo con ello porque piensan que ellos tienen un boleto para salvarse.

Ha sido un placer participar estos años en este foro, espero de todo corazón que mis pensamientos más oscuros no se conviertan en realidad y solo sea un problema fácil de superar.

Hoy he decidido parar toda la producción hasta “segunda orden”, no vale la pena ya seguir “luchando”, no tengo muy claro si veré nacer a mis nietos.

Sé que estoy pesimista y que siempre hay una salida, pero la verdad es que en este momento no la veo, y lo que es peor, no puedo hacer nada por solucionar lo que sucede.

Pues eso, que voy a vivir y a disfrutar lo poco que creo que me queda de vida.

Fue un placer compañeros, lo he escrito para que lo leáis antes de que internet se vaya a la mierda para siempre.

En cuanto a los “odiadores” del foro, los “graciosetes” y “mansos” varios, puede que esta semana que viene sea la última, las risitas se os van a helar en la boca y las lágrimas os llenaran los ojos, ¡joderse! por malas personas, que el karma es muy cabrón.

Al resto, ha sido un placer y hasta pronto.

Posdata:
Espero comerme cada palabra escrita anterior mente.

@@@@@
Pues eso, un saludo a todos

Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente de la autora que tiene mucha imaginación.

Bloquear a la gente por no compartir tu punto de vista es una demostración de debilidad muy grande, pues así, estás matando la discusión, que es exactamente el objetivo de un foro como este.

8322


----------



## Visilleras (27 Feb 2022)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico


----------



## Smoker (27 Feb 2022)

Gracias loca de los gatos


----------



## Lonchafina (27 Feb 2022)

Solíamos florear....


----------



## Komanche O_o (27 Feb 2022)

Pos vale, pos mu bien, pos me alegro


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Feb 2022)

Un placer, soy del 2008 también, ojalá no se cumplan tus previsones.


----------



## corolaria (27 Feb 2022)

¡ A fregar !

Y si aprovechas y de paso nos haces unas lentejas con plutonio para todos, mucho mejor.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (27 Feb 2022)

Ya que vas a morir enseña el rab0 antes de irte. No homo.


----------



## agroman (27 Feb 2022)

Gracias por todo...aunque ponga 2012 soy de 2008 tambien. Suerte


----------



## Yo. (27 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Un placer, soy del 2008 también, ojalá no se cumplan tus previsones.



Vete a dormir ya, que tienes que ir al instituto mañana.


----------



## Shudra (27 Feb 2022)

Pillo sitio. Si caen pepinos espero llevarme algún guarro rojo conmigo.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (27 Feb 2022)

Me uno a la fiesta, y si ha de ser el fin, que lo dudo
Que sea floreando... 
Que tiempos aquellos en que nunca llegaba octubre....


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Feb 2022)

Firts page en hilo raro de momento, pero como bien decía siniestro total sonríe cuando te vayas a fosilizar, que no piensen luego que lo has pasado mal


----------



## Agropecuario (27 Feb 2022)

Joder y yo acabado de enviar 4 k a un proveedor que me podía haber gastado en putas y barcos ... _cagonlaputa¡¡¡¡_


----------



## jaimitoabogado (27 Feb 2022)

Tranqui tío, solo son palabras y sibrealmente hubiera intercambio nucelar aquí caerían pocas , lo más probable es sobrevivir .


----------



## ray merryman (27 Feb 2022)

Al final no nos moriremos congelados bajo metros de hielo glacial jare!!!! Hay que verlo por el lado positivo.
Un placer leerte todos estos años.


----------



## Red Star (27 Feb 2022)

Siempre saludábamos.


----------



## sivigliano (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Por mucha guerra nuclear que haya no todos moriremos ni todos los países serán destruidos en su totalidad. En Hiroshima y Nagasaki se salvaron muchos y un virus no es tan fácil de esparcir por toda Europa occidental y USA.


----------



## Coherente (28 Feb 2022)

Sería interesante que la rata explicara dónde está el placer de forear en este foro vacío. No lo hace ni lo hará jamás ni ninguno de vosotros lo ha hecho ni haría jamás porque tendría que mentir o inventar algo.


----------



## Focus in (28 Feb 2022)

ya que vamos a palmar pon fotos de tus tetas


----------



## Guillotin (28 Feb 2022)

¿Vas a para la fábrica de procesados? ¡No jodas!
A ver si vas a terminar como el forero aquel que encontró la Guardia Civil por los montes de León, desnutrido y viviendo en un zulo abrazado a un saco de latunes.


----------



## Alficoz (28 Feb 2022)

Huele a huevos podridos. Y no es broma.


----------



## Lord Vader (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> los rusos han descubierto en el laboratorio de seguridad cercano a su frontera armas biológicas muy definitivas para los caucásicos, nos van a exterminar como las suelten.





jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> los antídotos prometidos ya dan lo mismo, pues son falsos.





jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Eurasia quedara sin humanos si esos virus son propagados si es que no los han soltado ya.





jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Ya lo han dicho en la televisión Rusa, “de que sirve que el mundo siga viviendo si Rusia va a desaparecer”




Conclusión:
Esos 4 puntos implican la destrucción mutua asegurada. Si lo sabes tú, y lo hablamos aquí, lo saben ellos también.
Por lo tanto, Si no los han soltado aún, no habría ningún motivo para soltarlos. No los van a soltar.
Seguiremos disfrutando de tus hilos, @jarella1@yahoo.es


----------



## Drobed Yug (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...












La embajada de Estados Unidos "elimina de su web" la información de sus biolaboratorios en Ucrania. | Rubén Luengas - Entre noticias


¿Por qué la OTAN crea biolaboratorios en Asia Central? La Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Ucrania acaba de eliminar de su sitio web todos los documentos sobre 11 biolaboratorios financiados por el Pentágono en Ucrania. Allí, científicos militares de los Estados Unidos, bajo cobertura...




rubenluengas.com


----------



## Yo. (28 Feb 2022)

Por favor, el último en morir que apague la luz.


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Feb 2022)

No seáis tontos. Se formatea y se vuelve a instalar todo otra vez. Somos programas de computador, me lo han dicho un montón de gilipollas del foro.


----------



## River in the street (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Feb 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> * y un virus no es tan fácil de esparcir por toda Europa occidental y USA.*



Estáis jodidamente locos, o paralizados por el miedo o ciegos


----------



## Amerika (28 Feb 2022)

Moriremos cienes de veces... quitais las ganas de vivir


----------



## sivigliano (28 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Estáis jodidamente locos, o paralizados por el miedo o ciegos



Exterminio total es que no quede un solo humano vivo, que es de lo que hablaba jarella.


----------



## vico (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Jarella: ¡Vaya un pijo!!! te has comido un OWNED, porque al final no hemos visto la puta glaciación que tanto anunciabas. ¿Ahora que hago yo con los sacos de arroz que nos recomendaste acumular?

Al menos ten el detalle de repartir la miel o alguna botella de vino de las que tienes en tus maravillosas bodegas. 

Vas a ver la venida de Jesucristo, jodida atea.

Sin acritud y tal. Todo es una ficción.


----------



## Opty (28 Feb 2022)

Como van a lanzar una bomba. Eso mataría a cientos de moronegros y menas.

Europa está a salvo mientras el plan Kalergi esté en proceso.


----------



## -cicloOTTO- (28 Feb 2022)

Ha sido un verdadero, placer.


----------



## Plandemista (28 Feb 2022)

Espera hasta octubre al menos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Feb 2022)

Que coñazo de zumbados y cuentistas coño.

Entre los forofos de uno y otro lado más los heraldos del fin del mundo, Burbuja cada vez se parece más a un puto programa de la telebasura.

Joder que cruz. Ya no llegan ni a un 10% los foreros que postean con un mínimo de conocimiento y sentido común.


----------



## Decipher (28 Feb 2022)

La prima de Qanon.


----------



## Decipher (28 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Que coñazo de zumbados y cuentistas coño.
> 
> Entre los forofos de uno y otro lado más los heraldos del fin del mundo, Burbuja cada vez se parece más a un puto programa de la telebasura.
> 
> Joder que cruz. Ya no llegan ni a un 10% los foreros que postean con un mínimo de conocimiento y sentido común.



No sabes lo harto que estoy de la maguferia del foro.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Feb 2022)

Al menos dejaremos de leer a petardos como tú, qué alivio.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No sabes lo harto que estoy de la maguferia del foro.



A mi lo que me jode es que estamos viviendo acontecimientos que son relativamente únicos. Y podríamos contarselos a nuestros nietos. Pues cuando pasó esto yo me acuerdo.......

Y en cambio el 90% del foro soltando subnormaladas o peleándose porque para unos Putin es la leche, para otros el diablo y así todo.

Joder recuerdo hilos sobre otras guerras y había peleas y demás, pero esta auténtica colección de comentarios chorras, superfluos o inútiles, nunca.


----------



## Decipher (28 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A mi lo que me jode es que estamos viviendo acontecimientos que son relativamente únicos. Y podríamos contarselos a nuestros nietos. Pues cuando pasó esto yo me acuerdo.......
> 
> Y en cambio el 90% del foro soltando subnormaladas o peleándose porque para unos Putin es la leche, para otros el diablo y así todo.
> 
> Joder recuerdo hilos sobre otras guerras y había peleas y demás, pero esta auténtica colección de comentarios chorras, superfluos o inútiles, nunca.



No hay practicamente seguimiento de los acontecimientos, no hay opiniones informadas, ni enlaces a analistas serios, solo propaganda y subnormales. Probablemente un reflejo de la gente que compone el foro, siento decirlo. A mi esto, los plandemistas y los terraplanistas me han abierto los ojos a lo que es el foro a dia de hoy.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (28 Feb 2022)

Espero que estés equivocada... en caso contrario fue un placer leer tus post...


----------



## elena francis (28 Feb 2022)

Todavía no estamos en octubre.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No hay practicamente seguimiento de los acontecimientos, no hay opiniones informadas, ni enlaces a analistas serios, solo propaganda y subnormales. Probablemente un reflejo de la gente que compone el foro, siento decirlo. A mi esto, los plandemistas y los terraplanistas me han abierto los ojos a lo que es el foro a dia de hoy.



Exacto.

Ya es que ni renta entrar al foro. Sales igual o incluso más liado aún. No sabes si ponerte a ignorar a todo el mundo, dedicarte a visitar solo unos cuantos hilos o simplemente largarte a otro lado.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (28 Feb 2022)

Por eso la guerra no fue echa para ustedes ....por su miedo a enfrentarla


----------



## Decipher (28 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Ya es que ni renta entrar al foro. Sales igual o incluso más liado aún. No sabes si ponerte a ignorar a todo el mundo, dedicarte a visitar solo unos cuantos hilos o simplemente largarte a otro lado.



Estoy pensando en tomarme un descanso, pero tampoco tengo otro sitio donde ir, no conozco foros que merezcan la pena, igual es hora de ponerse a buscar.


----------



## vico (28 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Que coñazo de zumbados y cuentistas coño.
> 
> Entre los forofos de uno y otro lado más los heraldos del fin del mundo, Burbuja cada vez se parece más a un puto programa de la telebasura.
> 
> Joder que cruz. Ya no llegan ni a un 10% los foreros que postean con un mínimo de conocimiento y sentido común.



El Calopez ha puesto a los primeros espadas a trabajar todos juntos, porque se conoce que quiere estar entre las primeras empresas del país para pillar cacho de los fondos europeos nesyenereichion.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Estoy pensando en tomarme un descanso, pero tampoco tengo otro sitio donde ir, no conozco foros que merezcan la pena, igual es hora de ponerse a buscar.



Mira a ver si te sirve este, también lo sigo ya por desesperación, pero parece que tampoco aporta mucha información, aunque al menos no se leen la ingente cantidad de chorradas que en Burbuja.






__





Guerra en Ucrania. - Página 471 - El Gran Capitán






www.elgrancapitan.org





Es que últimamente entres en cualquier hilo con un título más o menos interesante y de 20 mensajes solo hay uno medio serio. Otras veces ni eso. Solo chorradas del primer al último mensaje.


----------



## Captain Julius (28 Feb 2022)

El fin de la civilización me va a pillar cambiando los rodapiés de mi casa. 
Quizá mi sombra radioactiva acurrucado como un gilipollas se convierta en atracción turística cultural para culturas venideras.
Un placer leerles.


----------



## Decipher (28 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Mira a ver si te sirve este, también lo sigo ya por desesperación, pero parece que tampoco aporta mucha información, aunque al menos no se leen la ingente cantidad de chorradas que en Burbuja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le echaré un vistazo, gracias.


----------



## Kenthomi (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Cicada


----------



## pepinox (28 Feb 2022)

Lo planteáis como si el fin y acabose del mundo fuera algo malo.


----------



## Yo. (28 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Lo planteáis como si el fin y acabose del mundo fuera algo malo.



Siempre he querido saber quién es la mujera de tu avatar…


----------



## Eudoxo (28 Feb 2022)

Entonces...mañana no vas a trabajar, no?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Feb 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> Entonces...mañana no vas a trabajar, no?



Es que quien reme es subnormal


----------



## elmegaduque (28 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Lo planteáis como si el fin y acabose del mundo fuera algo malo.



A mi me jode por los gatitos.


----------



## Yo. (28 Feb 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> A mi me jode por los gatitos.



Y a mí por los perritos


----------



## pepinox (28 Feb 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> A mi me jode por los gatitos.



No te preocupes, quedarán las cucarachas y de ellas evolucionarán nuevas y maravillosas formas de vida.


----------



## colombo1122 (28 Feb 2022)

Te llevo leyendo años, canse de seguir tus chorradas, no das una


----------



## Masateo (28 Feb 2022)

Yo. dijo:


> Siempre he querido saber quién es la mujera de tu avatar…



Yo siempre he pensado que era Rosa Díez pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## Yo. (28 Feb 2022)

Masateo dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que era Rosa Díez pero no estoy seguro.



No sé, la del avatar de pepinox parece muchoooooooooo más horrible.


----------



## Yakuza (28 Feb 2022)

Pues una cosa os voy a decir, y me lo comentó ayer un conocido que tengo que tiene muy buena información. Me hablo de que en poder de los rusos están las 17 instalaciones nucleares ucranianas y 6 laboratorios biológicos de los usanos.

Con lo cual igual la idea no es tan descabellada, sabiendo ademas que el sr Gilipuertas ha dicho que la próxima pandemia está por llegar.


----------



## Harrison Ford (28 Feb 2022)

Masateo dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que era Rosa Díez pero no estoy seguro.



Es una concursante de GH de hace años.


----------



## Narcofeijoo (28 Feb 2022)

Encontraton el coronavirus vaya nome lo experaba


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Feb 2022)

no preocuparse, esos virus solo te matan si estas vacunado...


----------



## The Sentry (28 Feb 2022)

Que Odín nos guíe.


----------



## imaginARIO (28 Feb 2022)

Deja de ver la tele.
Cierra la puta puerta al salir.

Postdata: y encima seguro que te emponzoñaste, confiesa...


----------



## Nyal (28 Feb 2022)

Espero que no sea cierto y solo una de tus ficciones jarella.
En caso no sea una ficcion, es un placer poder haberte leido todos estos años.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (28 Feb 2022)

Dentro de eones, una civilización de algún lugar leerá este hilo de despedida.

Nosotros estuvimos aquí


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (28 Feb 2022)

Yo. dijo:


> Por favor, el último en morir que apague la luz.



Y que cierre.

Por cierto, pillo sitio en búnker atómico.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> No te preocupes, quedarán las cucarachas y de ellas evolucionarán nuevas y maravillosas formas de vida.



Las cucarachas no pueden sobrevivir sin el calor de los humanos, yo apuesto por las ratas, que aguantan mejor las bajas temperaturas.
Cuando un roedor del futuro rescate este post espero que suelte una lagrimilla al leerlo.


----------



## Kurten (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## Locoderemate (28 Feb 2022)

No veo q en ucrania caigan como chinches por un supervirus.

Lo q si veo es q a putin no parece temblarle el dedo para apretar el argamenon si las cosas se le ponen feas


----------



## Perroviolin (28 Feb 2022)

No teneis alguna carta del juego este de cartas iluminati para situarnos...


----------



## zapatitos (28 Feb 2022)

A mi me da igual porque en este foro siempre me han dicho que soy una puta cucaracha y las cucarachas aguantamos mucha más radiación.

Saludos.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Feb 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No veo q en ucrania caigan como chinches por un supervirus.
> 
> Lo q si veo es q a putin no parece temblarle el dedo para apretar el argamenon si las cosas se le ponen feas



Ya ha soltado la mano muerta, al primer pepinazo ya sale todo en automático.


----------



## Red Star (28 Feb 2022)

Al final el puto Tochovista nos engañó, era un falso profeta. Al final no fue en OCTUBRE, sino en FEBRERO.


----------



## matias331 (28 Feb 2022)

No se si es verdad lo de los Bio-laboratorios ..........pero lo que estoy seguro es que esta guerra no es por el gas, el titanio, o territorio u otra paja, .........creo que era un estate quieto a los globalistas, para llegar a un acuerdo y trazar lineas de respeto mutuo y ambos bandos puedan vivir en este mundo,..........pero los ultimos acontecimientos muestran que va a escalar, .........hasta donde? ..........


----------



## Hrodrich (28 Feb 2022)

¿Putino? paranoico loco de la cabeza con una pedazo de tara mental de la hostia caga hilo con ladrillazo que firmaría cualquier enfermo mental de un frenopático.

Pero vamos, es comprensible que los zumbados que pululáis por el foro ya no tengáis solo un IQ que no llega a las tres cifras, sino que tenéis ya tal grado de psicopatía que se ha tornado en la más surrealista demencia del peor descerebrado.

Este foro es un pozo oscuro como la más profunda cueva de lo absolutamente peor de la sociedad. No me extrañaría que más de uno cague mensajes desde un frenopático por las tardes del veves.


----------



## wysiwyg (28 Feb 2022)

Una vieja loca que lleva años diciendo que la tierra se está congelando entre otras tonterías.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (28 Feb 2022)

Siempre saludaba.


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (28 Feb 2022)

Bueno saludos


----------



## willbeend (28 Feb 2022)

Lo que mas me jode es que no vaya a ser en octubre al final...


----------



## Mabuse (28 Feb 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Al final el puto Tochovista nos engañó, era un falso profeta. Al final no fue en OCTUBRE, sino en FEBRERO.



Octubre se lleva dentro.


----------



## ELVR (28 Feb 2022)

Siempre me ha caído bien este CM, se lo curraba y hasta han caido algunos zanquitos. La única duda: ¿Rusos ad portas o remodelación en el Ministerio correspondiente putiniano? ¿Tambien a Pat o era el mismo CM?


----------



## Cuncas (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...





Drobed Yug dijo:


> La embajada de Estados Unidos "elimina de su web" la información de sus biolaboratorios en Ucrania. | Rubén Luengas - Entre noticias
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué la OTAN crea biolaboratorios en Asia Central? La Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Ucrania acaba de eliminar de su sitio web todos los documentos sobre 11 biolaboratorios financiados por el Pentágono en Ucrania. Allí, científicos militares de los Estados Unidos, bajo cobertura...
> ...



Al parecer habelas hailas...

https://realrawnews.com/2022/02/putin-tells-trump-were-burning-the-trash-biolaboratories-destroyed/

Desconfiaba bastante de esta info pero al ver esto...

La embajada de Estados Unidos "elimina de su web" la información de sus biolaboratorios en Ucrania. | Rubén Luengas - Entre noticias


----------



## BeninExpress (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



No solamente vas a ver crecer a tus nietos, sino que te va a tocar recogerlos del cole más de una vez, y lo sabes.


----------



## Ponix (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## dalmore_12y (28 Feb 2022)

Nos vemos en el Valhalla!!
Por fin diosas vikingas, cervezas e hidromiel


----------



## ULTRAPACO (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## John Smmith (28 Feb 2022)

Joder jarella tomate la medicación, que me has dejado de un bajón que pa qué.


----------



## PalPueblo (28 Feb 2022)

Adiós Jarella.


----------



## alfamadrid (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Yo no me leo este tocho ni de coña. Resumiendo : por mi te puedes ir a tomar por culo y de paso al ignore


----------



## gester (28 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Estáis jodidamente locos, o paralizados por el miedo o ciegos



El otro vino de un laboratorio de Wuhan.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (28 Feb 2022)

La sinverguenza volvera, trayendo noticias de que se esta helando groenlandia y nevazos en el himalaya


----------



## Seiramar (28 Feb 2022)

Gracias por todo , espero Que tus previsiones no se cumplan a corto medio plazo, a largo imagino que algo así sucederá . te echaré en falta . Un abrazo .


----------



## Nico (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Queridos compañeros foreros, puede que este sea uno de mis últimos post en este foro, si es que no es el último, aunque espero leerlo el año que viene y echarme unas risas de las tonterías que escribí en él y pasarme por el foro para ser vilipendiada y humillada en plaza pública.




Estimada y muy querida Jarella.

Con independencia de que coincidamos en enfoques o no (y en algunos lo hacemos), para el caso que no regreses al foro por un tiempo, permíteme como despedida decirte que:

1) Increíble tu vida, tu convicción por las cosas y tus iniciativas.

2) Mis felicitaciones por tus innovaciones y por tus triunfos.

3) Mi reconocimiento a que, fiel a tus convicciones, organizaste tu vida con resiliencia. Dichos y Hechos han sido congruentes.

4) Queda claro que eres una mujer con enormes atributos.

Podría agregar más, pero me parece que está dentro de lo razonable para un post público. Mi abrazo y declaración de tristeza si es que no vamos a leer más tus post.


----------



## Nico (28 Feb 2022)

Más arriba el compañero @Ponix ha puesto un mapa y un detalle me llamó la atención de inmediato.

TODOS los ejes de ataque de los rusos, han estado en la zona de los laboratorios que estaban en el Este. Y si no han enviado misiles y ataques aéreos sobre lo del Oeste, que no valga.

Miren las zonas ocupadas por Rusia y los laboratorios... al menos es una coincidencia llamativa.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Feb 2022)

¿Que penes dices?


----------



## Nico (28 Feb 2022)

Para el que no haya seguido los avances rusos, este es el mapa:


----------



## ray merryman (28 Feb 2022)

Yo. dijo:


> Y a mí por los perritos



Y a mí por las sartencitas con olor a coco y vainilla


----------



## Viviendo Digno (28 Feb 2022)

Aquí yace Viviendo Digno. Se libró de la tercera vacuna pero cayó nukeado en la tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## Gorkako (28 Feb 2022)

Joder una cosa es lo de será en octubre y otra cosa es eliminar todo rastro de vida de la tierra


----------



## Aurkitu (28 Feb 2022)

Jarella, aquí estamos curtidos a los octubres. Ponte más optimista, que aún quedan 3 semanas:


----------



## pulgarcitoo (28 Feb 2022)

pon resumen


----------



## Fairbanks (28 Feb 2022)

Este no era el Clapham o el cataplasma o no sé qué que no daba una en el procés de cataluña y luego con el covid decía que a boris johnson le quedaban días de vida?


----------



## Decipher (28 Feb 2022)

Fairbanks dijo:


> Este no era el Clapham o el cataplasma o no sé qué que no daba una en el procés de cataluña y luego con el covid decía que a boris johnson le quedaban días de vida?



¿Por qué decís que era el plasta del Clapham?


----------



## Goldman (28 Feb 2022)

ya está la loca de la Jarella


----------



## Fairbanks (28 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Por qué decís que era el plasta del Clapham?




utilizaba esa forma de escribir dándoselas de especial que solo a él le hace gracia


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2022)

Pirate ya, trollaca del Copon


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Ya que vas a morir enseña el rab0 antes de irte. No homo.



Jojojo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Al final no nos moriremos congelados bajo metros de hielo glacial jare!!!! Hay que verlo por el lado positivo.
> Un placer leerte todos estos años.



Jurjurjur


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2022)

River in the street dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 961479



Jijiji


----------



## Decipher (28 Feb 2022)

Fairbanks dijo:


> utilizaba esa forma de escribir dándoselas de especial que solo a él le hace gracia



Le metí en el ignore como Clapham por plasta y bobo, como Jarella tenia mas pase, pero pronto empezó a sacar la patita magufa, ahora ya se ha quitado la careta. No se si es el mismo aunque es verdad que recuerda un poco.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2022)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Te llevo leyendo años, canse de seguir tus chorradas, no das una



Jejeje


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2022)

Enseñanos el Totoooo...


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

*Menja fort, caga dur i no tingues por a la mort !!!.*


----------



## François (28 Feb 2022)

Hilo apocalíptico de calidad. 

Te lo has currado, no como el payaso que tiene un primo cabo del ejército.


----------



## un mundo feliz (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



¿ Puedes poner algun link para respaldar esa información ? . Es muy gordo lo que dices. Quiero pensar que no están tan trastornados. Ante un ataque de tal envergadura cabría la respuesta mas contundente, y ya sabemos cual es.


----------



## esNecesario (28 Feb 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Por mucha guerra nuclear que haya no todos moriremos ni todos los países serán destruidos en su totalidad. En Hiroshima y Nagasaki se salvaron muchos y un virus no es tan fácil de esparcir por toda Europa occidental y USA.




La mayoría de las cabezas nucleares instaladas en misiles balísticos de todas las potencias tienen entre 2-5 megatones (más de 2 que de 5), su destrucción no tiene nada que ver con las bombas de Hiroshima y Nagasaki, subnormal, éstas tenían 20-25 kilotones, y un megatón son 1000 kilotones. Imagina una bomba de 2 megatones (2000 kilotones) comparada con la de Hiroshima de 25.


----------



## Debunker (28 Feb 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Al parecer habelas hailas...
> 
> https://realrawnews.com/2022/02/putin-tells-trump-were-burning-the-trash-biolaboratories-destroyed/
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu aportación, eso es lo que deberíamos hacer todos los foreros ante noticias o denuncias como las de este hilo en vez de negarlas por sus santos cojones y ridiculizar al forero-a que las denunció.

Estamos en manos de absolutos locos del mal con mayúsculas y eso no solo se ve, lo vivimos , algo pasa con nosotros que tragamos con todo y nos vemos lo que vivimos.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (28 Feb 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Gracias por tu aportación, eso es lo que deberíamos hacer todos los foreros ante noticias o denuncias como las de este hilo en vez de negarlas por sus santos cojones y ridiculizar al forero-a que las denunció.
> 
> Estamos en manos de absolutos locos del mal con mayúsculas y eso no solo se ve, lo vivimos , algo pasa con nosotros que tragamos con todo y nos vemos lo que vivimos.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Lo de los laboratorios debe ser verdad?


----------



## Greco (28 Feb 2022)

Estás como unas putas maracas.

Pero vamos, debe ser la histeria generalizada del floro, a cuenta de lo último.


----------



## Tocqueville (28 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo de los laboratorios debe ser verdad?



Un pelín:


La Embajada de los Estados Unidos acaba de retirar de su página web todos los documentos del laboratorio de armas biológicas de Ucrania









Biological Threat Reduction Program


The U.S. Department of Defense’s Biological Threat Reduction Program collaborates with partner countries to counter the threat of outbreaks (deliberate,




ua.usembassy.gov





Justo en el último día han eliminado todos los archivos PDF de la página web de la embajada aquí 
Biological Threat Reduction Program 

La buena noticia es que todavía están archivados Wayback Machine 

Wayback Machine 

https://web.archive.org/web/2017022...s/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-dnipropetrovsk-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/2021050...braries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-vinnitsa-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/2017022...s/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-dnipropetrovsk-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/2017020...raine/895/pdf/dtro-kherson-fact-sheet-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/2017022...aine/895/pdf/dtro-ternopil-fact-sheet-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/2017020...e/895/pdf/dtro-zakarpatska-fact-sheet-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/2017020...e/895/pdf/dtro-zakarpatska-fact-sheet-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/2017020...ibraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-lviv-dl-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/2017020...raries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-lviv-rdvl-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/2016123....gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-eidss.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/2021050...raine/895/pdf/dtro-pathogen-asset-control.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/2017020...aine/895/pdf/dtro-dnipropetrovsk-rdvl_eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/2017021...s/ukraine/895/pdf/kiev-ivm-fact-sheet-eng.pdf 

Estos laboratorios son co-dirigidos por la EcoHealth Alliance de Fauci y se rumorea que toda la operación militar de Rusia en este momento es para asegurar y/o destruir estos laboratorios y reunir pruebas.









Biological Threat Reduction Program


The U.S. Department of Defense’s Biological Threat Reduction Program collaborates with partner countries to counter the threat of outbreaks (deliberate,




ua.usembassy.gov













3% on Gab: 'US Embassy just removed all their Ukraine Bioweap…'


3% on Gab: 'US Embassy just removed all their Ukraine Bioweapon lab documents from the website. https://ua.usembassy.gov/embassy/kyiv/sections-offices/defense-threat-reduction-office/biological-threat-reduction-program/ Just in the last day they removed all the PDF files from the embassy...




gab.com


----------



## Padre_Karras (28 Feb 2022)

No creo, pienso que aún hay circo para rato.

Por si acaso, mañana me monto trío con un par de putes y luego me pongo el Requiem de Verdi.


----------



## Asurbanipal (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Ya da lo mismo si estas a favor de Putin o si lo odias, la suerte ya está echada, *mañana comienza una semana bastante “interesante”, los rusos han descubierto en el laboratorio de seguridad cercano a su frontera armas biológicas muy definitivas para los caucásicos, nos van a exterminar como las suelten*. Muchos diréis ya está la loca de la Jarella, pera ya da lo mismo lo que penséis.
> 
> *Esta guerra se ha iniciado por culpa de este descubrimiento*, ya está el embajador USAno en ucrania desmintiendo esa propaganda antes de que lo publiquen los rusos así cono ya ha destruido de su página web toda referencia a esos *7 u 8 laboratorios situados en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



No te lo tomes todo tan a pecho.
Sé escéptica.


----------



## Debunker (28 Feb 2022)

Pues resulta que esta historia de los laboratorios, ya fue denunciada en RT ni más ni menos que en 2014,









Laboratorios del Pentágono en Ucrania: ¿Guerra biológica encubierta contra Rusia?


Pese a los acuerdos internacionales que regulan las actividades de investigación biológica, no se sabe a ciencia cierta dónde y qué tipo de investigación llevan a cabo los militares norteamericanos.




actualidad.rt.com













Periodista: "El Pentágono crea laboratorios biológicos secretos en Ucrania"


EE.UU. está creando laboratorios biológicos en la región ucraniana de Járkov, cerca de la frontera con Rusia, sostiene el periodista Alexandr Rogers. Según él, la misión de las instalaciones es diseñar armas bacteriológicas. El fenómeno, sostienen expertos, no es nuevo.




actualidad.rt.com





Aquí de hace dos días, o sea el tema está en los medios libres o no occidentales, aquí cuentan la historia de alguien que fué afectada de unos de esos virus,









Biolaboratorios estadounidenses en Ucrania: virus mortales y amenaza para la población – PREVENCIA


Armas biológica - Código abierto Tetyana, de 49 años, visitó a todos los médicos posibles.




prevencia.net





Aquí un medio local español también habla, publicado ayer, de los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania, solo que echa la culpa a un apagón eléctrico debido a la guerra al escape de patógenos y virus de alta mortalidad , pero vamos laboratorios biológicos de alta mortandad, haberlos haylos en Ucrania.









La guerra de Ucrania puede comprometer la seguridad global


Los científicos advierten de riesgos bilógicos y nucleares por un posible apagón eléctrico




www.levante-emv.com





y ya en 20021, China llama a EEUU a revelar las actividades de los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania y otros países,









China llama a EEUU a revelar de qué se ocupan sus laboratorios en Ucrania y otros países


La víspera el jefe del Consejo de Seguridad ruso, Nikolái Pátrushev, aseguró que Moscú considera que EEUU está desarrollando armas biológicas en sus




mundo.sputniknews.com





Y ahora me explico lo que yo no entendía, la isla de las serpientes, una minúscula isla que fue lo primero que atacaron los rusos y donde al parecer murieron todos los soldados ucranianos y personas desconocidas , la isla solo servía de laboratorio y los únicos habitantes eran los que trabajaban en el laboratorio.

Doy por hecho que jarrella tiene razón y agradezco su denuncia, otra cosa es que se escape algún virus letal o simplemente lo hagan escapar pero sin lugar a dudas no se hacen esos laboratorios y crean esos monstruos solo para mirarlos, sino para utilizarlos en el momento oportuno


----------



## HaCHa (28 Feb 2022)

Esta canción os la han escrito a todos los del hilo.
No en vano el disco se llama "Vamos a morir todos".


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 Feb 2022)

Ya ha encontrado Putín las armas de destrucción masiva de los ucranianos? Recordad todos los traidores: en época de guerra a los agentes enemigos encubiertos se les cuelga de una farola y a otra cosa. Ni juicio ni leches.


----------



## angrymorty (28 Feb 2022)

¿Propaganda rusa para no vacunados?


----------



## GatoAzul (28 Feb 2022)

Si en Ukrania hay laboratorios donde se desarrollan armas biológicas, no me quiero ni imaginar lo que no habrá en Rusia, China, Irán, Korea del Norte, etc.
Y lo curioso es que Estados Unidos lo publique al mundo, sin embargo me preocuparía más de los que no lo hacen.


----------



## stz (28 Feb 2022)

Gran favor le está haciendo internet dando entretenimiento a todos los locos que andan sueltos por el cierre de manicomios


----------



## el tio orquestas (28 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Estoy pensando en tomarme un descanso, pero tampoco tengo otro sitio donde ir, no conozco foros que merezcan la pena, igual es hora de ponerse a buscar.



No hay, te lo digo yo que ando baneado de todos. Nunca cambiaré libertad de expresión por control. 

En algunos foros te banean por simplemente insinuar que un usuario es moro (que lo era).


----------



## Lain Coubert (28 Feb 2022)

Probabilidad que este sea tu último post: 0,001%


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (28 Feb 2022)

CRAZY GRIL WAS RIGHT


----------



## Decipher (28 Feb 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No hay, te lo digo yo que ando baneado de todos. Nunca cambiaré libertad de expresión por control.
> 
> En algunos foros te banean por simplemente insinuar que un usuario es moro (que lo era).



Habia buenos foros para seguir estos temas en inglés pero cayeron en manos de la progredumbre.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Feb 2022)

Será rápido e indoloro:


----------



## josema82 (28 Feb 2022)

@jarella1@yahoo.es ya que te vas..... 8322 8 DE MARZO DE 2022? La semana que viene?


----------



## laresial (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



¿Debemos seguir acogiendo negros y moros para ser buenos o podemos mandarlos ya a la mierda y que se vuelvan a sus putos paises?


----------



## cerilloprieto (28 Feb 2022)

laresial dijo:


> ¿Debemos seguir acogiendo negros y moros para ser buenos o podemos mandarlos ya a la mierda y que se vuelvan a sus putos paises?



Para que la segunda opción fuera posible, Putin debería llegar hasta Lisboa, e Inglaterra desaparecer del globo terráqueo. Y aun así tendría mis dudas.


----------



## laresial (28 Feb 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Para que la segunda opción fuera posible, Putin debería llegar hasta Lisboa, e Inglaterra desaparecer del globo terráqueo. Y aun así tendría mis dudas.



Dicho de esa manera dan ganas de salir con banderas de Rusia y un pin de Putin en cada chaqueta...


----------



## carlosjpc (28 Feb 2022)

tu mismo , pero te adelanto que vas a ver algún "tapesé señora... por dioss"


----------



## Camarlengolazo (28 Feb 2022)

Los lunes sabemos que son jodidos.
Tendría que estar prohibido este tipo de hilos.
los lunes y también los viernes.
Luego que hay saltos al vacío y sogas en pescuezo.


----------



## Bucanero (28 Feb 2022)

Te aprecio mucho jarella pero creo que no llegará a tanto el tema. Espero estés equivocada y nos volvamos a ver en el foro.


----------



## Jamgo (28 Feb 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Tranqui tío, solo son palabras y sibrealmente hubiera intercambio nucelar aquí caerían pocas , lo más probable es sobrevivir .



En Andalucía occidental seguro que caerían bastantes: Rota, Morón y Gibraltar.


----------



## Jamgo (28 Feb 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Al final el puto Tochovista nos engañó, era un falso profeta. Al final no fue en OCTUBRE, sino en FEBRERO.



En Marzo, más bien.


----------



## bloody_sunday (28 Feb 2022)

Otra shemale menos, cierre cuando salga gracias


----------



## FranMen (28 Feb 2022)

DEP era una burbuja, siempre foreaba


----------



## Cuncas (28 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo de los laboratorios debe ser verdad?



Precaución con cómo se toma eso... pero sí habelos hailos, eso no implica el resto pero sí que empiece a notarse un tufillo.



ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 961644



Antonia 3 es tu pastor.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Necesito que sea en octubre, mis provisiones llegan entonces. Que se esperen un poquito.


----------



## AH1N1 (28 Feb 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> tu mismo , pero te adelanto que vas a ver algún "tapesé señora... por dioss"



Aquí, todos los que han toreado, lo hemos hecho en peores plazas


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (28 Feb 2022)

Antes de morirte, pásame a tu madre y hermanas, que o quiero despedirme sin taladrar unas vaginas este año.


----------



## Effetá (28 Feb 2022)

Jamgo dijo:


> En Marzo, más bien.



Precisamente el mes de Marte


----------



## CliffUnger2 (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Hemos sobrevivido dos años a un peligrosísimo virus super mortal de la muerte que acechaba a la humanidad... No vamos a sobrevivir a esto.

Yo he *soñado* con mi muerte, ya la he visto y no es ésta.


----------



## alas97 (28 Feb 2022)

Hemos vivido con pinturas con plomo

gasofa con plomo.

Paredes con amianto.

cocaína en los años 30 para curar el asma.

Pruebas nucleares no en raticulin, sino en el planeta.

Desechos radioactivos en los mares.

Radiación de chernobyl desde los 80.

Radiación de fukushima en el mar y en el aire.

te vas a sorprender con lo que se adapta el ser humano y como siempre sobrevive.

de eso va todo, de adaptación al medio ambiente, no del más fuerte.

Y luego tenemos a la India.


----------



## Guillotin (28 Feb 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> No solamente vas a ver crecer a tus nietos, sino que te va a tocar recogerlos del cole más de una vez, y lo sabes.



Incluso me atrevo a afirmar querida Jarella, que te vas a tener que quedar con los nietos más de un fin de semana, y algún puente.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Muy emotivo. Solo un matiz: en la famosa novela UK era de Oceania, no de Eurasia.

Saludos

Edito: no va a haber guerra atomica, nadie gana nada destruyendo a la humanidad, ya que si desaparece no se la puede explotar.


----------



## DarkNight (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Por fin se acabó la Plandemia, Caballeros. Después de 2 años.

Pero el precio a pagar ha sido la III guerra mundial, el Mad Max. Solo unos pocos sobrevivirán. El plan PERFECTO de los globalitas. Ellos se pirarán a la Antartida mientras los demás la palmamos

Después de tantos años en Burbuja, donde me he encontrado con foreros cojonudos y otros que eran unos Subnormales (en el Ignore ya), debo decir que ÉSTO SE ACABA, chavales.

El que pueda que se salve. Avion y fuera de España. El resto, os compadezco.

Al menos, en lo poco que queda, nos lo pasaremos bien!


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Hombreeee, ponga un enlace o algo...

soltar asi a lo bruto sin ninguna referencia, no se Rick...


----------



## Drako (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Esperemos que no vaya a más el tema y quede todo en un susto, pero parece que hay demasiados intereses para que no sea así. Ojalá pronto pare toda esta locura y no ocurra nada más.

Si no fuera así, buena suerte para usted y sus seres queridos. 

Esto mismo lo hago extensible a todos los foreros. 

Damas, Caballeros, buena suerte a todos y a sus seres queridos. 

Nos vemos en el barro.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (28 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Por fin se
> 
> 
> Por fin se acabó la Plandemia, Caballeros. Después de 2 años.
> ...




Pues yo ya tengo unos colegas de esos preparacionistas cargados hasta las cejas de material, un lugar apartado donde guarecerse y un libro de cocina "Como cocinar a tu enemigo" que será util si la cosa se pone complicadita.

lo que tengo claro es que si hay que sobrevivir, es con discrecion y sobre todo sin cargos de conciencia. 

por eso somo depredadores....


----------



## Barruno (28 Feb 2022)

Aquí uno del 2006. De tiempos de Peterpan2005.
Un placer.
Habeis sido mi vida desde entonces.
Nos veremos en otra trinchera si cierran ésta y alguien avre jrande otra.


----------



## Bye Felicia (28 Feb 2022)

Hoy te has levantado reglosa no?


----------



## Demandante embalsamado (28 Feb 2022)

Después de morir cienes de veces en este nuestro foro, sería de mala educación faltar a la última y nucelar convocatoria.

Mis respetos, Jarella1. Siempre un placer leerla.


----------



## malibux (28 Feb 2022)

A ver, cuando nos llega a nosotros, simples civiles conectados a la internet pública, cierta información, tampoco podemos creérnosla a pies juntillas. A veces hay "fugas", pero a saber si son o no intencionadas. 
Personalmente no siento ningún mal augurio en el corto plazo, mientras que en el 2012-13 sí que noté una sensación rara de crash inminente, me parecía sentirme como en la Hungría del comienzo de la época nazi. Putin con el tema nuclear se la está sacando, pero sabe perfectamente que no hay ni de lejos justificación -por el momento- para apretar el botón.


----------



## etsai (28 Feb 2022)

Me voy sin plantar un árbol ni escribir un libro pero al menos conoci el SEXO. Pocos foreros pueden decirlo.


----------



## mapachën (28 Feb 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Aquí uno del 2006. De tiempos de Peterpan2005.
> Un placer.
> Habeis sido mi vida desde entonces.
> Nos veremos en otra trinchera si cieeran ésta y alguien avre jrande otra.



Grande… ya no se puede subir el hilo de usted o ha querido, indecente peter pan…


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (28 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Muy emotivo. Solo un matiz: en la famosa novela UK era de Oceania, no de Eurasia.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Edito: no va a haber guerra atomica, nadie gana nada destruyendo a la humanidad, ya que si desaparece no se la puede explotar.



No hay que destruir la humanidad, solo occidente.


----------



## moritobelo (28 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Cuando dices que estrenan la pelicula? Parece buena...


----------



## Decipher (28 Feb 2022)

Ser un mutante con tres brazos, uno en la cabeza, en el páramo radiactivo manda. Ir con los colegas en bandas montadas en todoterrenos madmax a hacer el cabra por las carreteras desiertas manda. Estar comfy en tu choza de uralita y hojalata con tu novia muti de tres tetas manda.


----------



## calzonazos (28 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Ya es que ni renta entrar al foro. Sales igual o incluso más liado aún. No sabes si ponerte a ignorar a todo el mundo, dedicarte a visitar solo unos cuantos hilos o simplemente largarte a otro lado.



Nada esta hecho mierda, ademas como agente desmoralizador actua de puta madre, aunque te lo tomes a risa uno es lo que lee y lo que ve, yo ya voy pasando de este nido de tarados


----------



## calzonazos (28 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ser un mutante con tres brazos, uno en la cabeza, en el páramo radiactivo manda. Ir con los colegas en bandas montadas en todoterrenos madmax a hacer el cabra por las carreteras desiertas manda. Estar comfy en tu choza de uralita y hojalata con tu novia muti de tres tetas manda.



Cuidado radiactivo man


----------



## jaimitoabogado (1 Mar 2022)

Jamgo dijo:


> En Andalucía occidental seguro que caerían bastantes: Rota, Morón y Gibraltar.



Yo estoy en qatarlunya , vere el espectaculo desde oa tv


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Mar 2022)

Pues me parece a mí que sin llegar los hielos perpetuos hasta los Pirineos al menos, y sin enseñar las tetas, esto me parece una brutal huida y una falta de respeto a la hilaridad de todos sus fervientes seguidores.

Usted poniendo el énfasis en Greta, los hielos, el Club de Roma, y mire por dónde han salido los tiros

Al menos díganos si hemos de gastar los garbanzos almacenados en las botellas.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (1 Mar 2022)

si vamos a morir todos ¿por qué no enseñas las tetas? aunque siendo forera de 2008 tampoco creo que estén como para verse


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Mar 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...





Pues me parece a mí que sin llegar los hielos perpetuos hasta los Pirineos al menos, y sin enseñar las tetas, esto me parece una brutal huida y una falta de respeto a la hilaridad de todos sus fervientes seguidores.

Usted poniendo el énfasis en Greta, los hielos, el Club de Roma, y mire por dónde han salido los tiros

Y usted habla de karma, cuando ni las huela venir y gastándose muy mala ostia por sus vaticinios incumplidos una vez y otra.

Al menos díganos que vamos a hacer con tantos igarbanzos almacenados en las botellas una vez muertos.


----------



## vico (4 Mar 2022)

Pues nada, aquí sigo en mi atun-Bunker esperando que suelten el viru mortá.
Tic, tac y ya estamos en viernes.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No seáis tontos. Se formatea y se vuelve a instalar todo otra vez. Somos programas de computador, me lo han dicho un montón de gilipollas del foro.



Ojalá y en mi próximo avatar sea actor porno de tipo Jonhy Pollatatuada y pueda follar chortinas a pelito día sí y día también y no un virgendoritos foreando en un foro de mierda


----------



## mambo (8 Mar 2022)

*¡Informe exclusivo! La guerra biológica de Biden en Ucrania le estalla en las manos*

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha llamado repetidamente la atención a los programas biológicos militares que está implementando el Pentágono en el espacio postsoviético. En particular, se ha formado una red en el territorio de Ucrania, que incluye más de 30 laboratorios biológicos, que se pueden dividir en investigación y sanitario-epidemiológico.


El cliente del trabajo realizado es la Oficina del Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos para Reducir la Amenaza Militar. Una empresa afiliada al departamento militar, en primer lugar, Black and Veatch, participa en la implementación de proyectos.

El trabajo se lleva a cabo en tres direcciones principales. En primer lugar, se trata del seguimiento de la situación biológica, como afirma el Pentágono, en las áreas propuestas de despliegue de contingentes militares de los estados de la OTAN. El segundo es la recolección y exportación a los EE. UU. de cepas de microorganismos peligrosos. La tercera dirección es el trabajo de investigación sobre el estudio de posibles agentes de armas biológicas específicos de esta región, que tienen focos naturales y son capaces de transmitirse a los humanos.









Los laboratorios biológicos de Estados Unidos en Ucrania de los que nadie nos habla -- Sott.net


En el momento en que el presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, anuncia una medida considerada inconstitucional por expertos juristas como Joaquín Urías, sobre la prohibición de emisión de las cadenas Rusia Today o Sputnik en España, nos asomamos...




es.sott.net


----------



## radium (9 Mar 2022)

Al final la forera magufa ha acertado. 
Por cierto no se ha vuelto a conectar desde el 27 de Febrero. 
Esto da miedo


----------



## larios357 (9 Mar 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Pues no lo creo, aún les queda cuerda y están como locos por meter la agenda y el gobierno mundial, por otra parte pues quizá sería mejor no sufrir la agonía que nos tienen preparada (), pues eso, que queda mucho para el reset, 
un besito


----------



## larios357 (9 Mar 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Tranqui tío, solo son palabras y sibrealmente hubiera intercambio nucelar aquí caerían pocas , lo más probable es sobrevivir .



Aquí tenemos rota, y putin nos ha puesto el ojo, por otra parte es todo agenda pero vamos que no digas que no somos objetivo porque los gusanos tienen bases en España


----------



## larios357 (9 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Por mucha guerra nuclear que haya no todos moriremos ni todos los países serán destruidos en su totalidad. En Hiroshima y Nagasaki se salvaron muchos y un virus no es tan fácil de esparcir por toda Europa occidental y USA.



Mira la peli 12 monos, y si es fácil. Mandas un tío a cada una de las capitales más pobladas a esparcir virus y au


----------



## larios357 (9 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No seáis tontos. Se formatea y se vuelve a instalar todo otra vez. Somos programas de computador, me lo han dicho un montón de gilipollas del foro.



Más o menos si , es un reset y no será el último, aunque va a durar un poco más, y luego pues vuelta a empezar


----------



## larios357 (9 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A mi lo que me jode es que estamos viviendo acontecimientos que son relativamente únicos. Y podríamos contarselos a nuestros nietos. Pues cuando pasó esto yo me acuerdo.......
> 
> Y en cambio el 90% del foro soltando subnormaladas o peleándose porque para unos Putin es la leche, para otros el diablo y así todo.
> 
> Joder recuerdo hilos sobre otras guerras y había peleas y demás, pero esta auténtica colección de comentarios chorras, superfluos o inútiles, nunca.



Es lo que tiene la plandemia, las kakunas , el encierro, las fumigaciones , los massmierda, la planguerra, te subo la luz, el gasoil, los alimentos, , , que la mayoría pues no da pie con bola,..
normal


----------



## Chihiro (9 Mar 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Mira la peli 12 monos, y si es fácil. Mandas un tío a cada una de las capitales más pobladas a esparcir virus y au



Un virus puede ser muy contagioso y esparcirse con mucha rapidez o puede tener un porcentaje de mortalidad muy elevado, pero no las dos cosas.
Si mata a su huésped con demasiada rapidez, no tendrá tiempo de extenderse.
No obstante, existe una opción que sí podríamos barajar...

"El virus ya está esparcido... concretamente dentro de unos 5.000 millones de personas en todo el mundo."


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Mar 2022)

Dos semanas después y ni una sola nuclear táctica.

Se suspende el Apocalipsis Nuclear o simplemente se retrasa?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (9 Mar 2022)

Pero cuando ha dado jarella una, cuando, cu an dooo


----------



## FeiJiao (9 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Lo que mas me jode es que no vaya a ser en octubre al final...



Que sera en Marzo
El legado de Pacostradamus: (Si, el del hilo borrado de ayer sábado por la tarde)


----------



## Stormtrooper (11 Mar 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Me apunto este hilo y este mensaje apocalíptico


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Mar 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Ha sido un placer forear con ustedes, hasta siempre.
> ...



Lo clavo


----------



## Ajoporro (11 Mar 2022)

Será en Marzo .. guardaos de los Idus de Marzo .. o de las calendas .. no llegamos a Abril.


----------



## lasoziedad (11 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pillo sitio en hilo mítico



Al final si que era hilo mítico.


----------



## HaCHa (11 Mar 2022)

La diarrea mental magufa covidiota se lía con el pifostio ucraniano, una noticia salida de varas y nosequé del racismo. Combo mortal. Espero que la autora se haya echado al monte para no volver porque sin duda encontrará mucha compañía entre las cabras.

En fin, lo del labo ese de Ucrania ya se sabía antes de que la tía pusiera su post. Preguntad en inglés por las redes sociales.


----------



## Tmax400 (12 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Me voy sin plantar un árbol ni escribir un libro pero al menos conoci el SEXO. Pocos foreros pueden decirlo.



Que Grande!

Aquí uno de 2008 (con varios reenganches) que pilla sitio para decir Yo también estuve allí.
Desde los tiempos en que la iluminación interior del Banco de España era monitorizada en tiempo real para saber si nos íbamos al güano o no y las teclas F5 echaban humo.

Gracias @jarella1@yahoo.es por los buenos ratos pasados leyendo tus hilos


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Mar 2022)

Arriba


----------



## Chihiro (23 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues ya ha pasado casi un mes desde el anuncio de un verdadero mad-max y de momento no tenemos ninguna certeza de que vaya a suceder. No obstante, yo sigo convencido de que cada vez estamos más cerca de una crisis de las de pasar hambre, no nos van a dejar volver a la vieja normalidad, y queda por saber que efecto a medio/largo plazo van a tener las inoculaciones.


----------



## Catalinius (23 Mar 2022)

Los comunistas van al infierno no?, por el rojo, el rabo y la cara de gilipollas y eso....


----------



## Arretranco_70 (31 Mar 2022)

Ande anda Jarella?

Venga, vuelve, no seas tonta.... ¿quién no se ha despedido del foro alguna vez?

¿o estará en un refugio subterráneo en el sur de Francia?


----------



## Ultimate (8 Jul 2022)

La verdad aparece siempre entreverada con la mentira. Es ley de vida. O existen las dos o ninguna

Era un placer leer tus historias jarella

Que lo sepas


----------



## SAMPLERKING (8 Jul 2022)

Cierre la puerta al salir que por las noches hay relente


----------



## Feynman (8 Jul 2022)

Menos mal que he podido leer el post de la OP antes de que caigan las NUKES de Putin.


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Oct 2022)

Up


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Oct 2022)

Up


----------



## Pepeprisas (22 Oct 2022)

Los laboratorios tenían un arma biológica que propaga gastroenteritis?


----------



## HaCHa (22 Oct 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Los laboratorios tenían un arma biológica que propaga gastroenteritis?



Y diarrea mental.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Nov 2022)

*EL FIN DEL MUNDO NO FUE EN FEBRERO, SERA EN NOVIEMBRE !!!.

11-11-2022*


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (9 Nov 2022)

El viernes...la madre que te parió, déjalo para el 14. Prefiero morir un lunes por la mañana que un viernes...
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## amigos895 (9 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *EL FIN DEL MUNDO NO FUE EN FEBRERO, SERA EN NOVIEMBRE !!!.
> 
> 11-11-2020*



No puedes poner un ''sera'' (sin tilde) y poner luego una fecha en pasado.


----------



## Silent Weapon (9 Nov 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Ande anda Jarella?
> 
> Venga, vuelve, no seas tonta.... ¿quién no se ha despedido del foro alguna vez?
> 
> ¿o estará en un refugio subterráneo en el sur de Francia?



Lo que me llega a impresionat que burbuja ya lleve 18 años en la red y viva.

Creo que ya llevo 16 por aquí.... Que risas me echaba en aquellos tiempos.... Un foto jrande y tochovistiano. 

Amén.


Que cada cual Haga lo que quieras en su vida.


----------



## copy paste (9 Nov 2022)




----------

